

Video: Interview with Jason Fried - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/581-crains-chicago-business-interviews-jason

======
henning
He makes it sound so easy and elementary.

The truth is that when they launched Basecamp they already had major name
recognition and tons of web designers (their primary audience for Basecamp)
already admired their philosophy on UI design and old-school web design (which
is what they did before DHH came along).

Starting with that made all the difference in the world. Fried is excellent at
giving the impression he's speaking candidly and informally when really he's
continuing a neverending cult-like pitch.

Not many people can do that. Certainly not I.

------
dawie
I like it how his message is always consistent. I would like to hear some new
things about their company and business though. The message in the video he
has been giving for 2 years now...

